# UAE Civil Code



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Been trying to find the UAE Civil Code for ages, does anyone know where i can get hold of a copy

Cheers


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

RPG said:


> Been trying to find the UAE Civil Code for ages, does anyone know where i can get hold of a copy
> 
> Cheers


If you PM me your email address I'll send you a copy


----------



## asian (Jul 27, 2010)

Gentlemen, could you kindly send me a copy as well?

My email is: . Thanks a lot.


----------



## khaled_ak (Oct 5, 2010)

My friends could you please send me copy of the civil code of uae as well, i need it urgently 

thanks, god bless you


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I work at a law firm, so we copies of the civil code, but only hard copies so u can contact me if u cannot find it online/via email.


----------



## Nadia Minnaar (Oct 5, 2010)

*Civil code*

can someone please help me to get a copy of the civil code and civil code procedure?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Nadia Minnaar said:


> can someone please help me to get a copy of the civil code and civil code procedure?


Nadia, I think you can just PM Jimbeam.... he might be able to email it to you.


----------



## Sophiesmile (Dec 12, 2010)

*UAE civil code*



jimbean said:


> If you PM me your email address I'll send you a copy


Hi Jimbean

I would be really grateful if you could please email a copy of the UAE civil code to me at 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a translated (soft) copy by some guy who has a Ph.D after his surname. No redistribution copyright restriction.


----------



## Cafeworld (Mar 3, 2011)

*AUE Civil Code*

Can you send me a copy of the Civil Code as well? Does anyone know if a defendant can file in the appeal court after a judgment has been filed in the execution court?

thanks


----------



## NasGil (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Can some one please give me soft copy of UAE Civil code?


----------



## yasminas (May 15, 2011)

I too am desperate to receive a copy of the UAE Civil code, please!!! I am in custody battle for my children 

Either in Arabic and in English.


Thanks!


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

*English version/translation?*

Hi there - would appreciate a link or PDF if anyone has one? Thnaks!


----------



## NasGil (Apr 6, 2011)

Still waiting for someone to share??? Will really appreciate..


----------



## sweetp (Apr 30, 2011)

*UAE civil code*



jimbean said:


> If you PM me your email address I'll send you a copy


Would it be possible for you to send me a copy of the UAE civil code? (English)

email is : [SNIP]

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a soft copy in English I can email. 

Anyone with better knowledge of the site know how I can post this copy to save emailing it repeatedly please?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I have a soft copy in English I can email.
> 
> Anyone with better knowledge of the site know how I can post this copy to save emailing it repeatedly please?


I can host it on my webserver if you want. That way you can link to it nad people download at their leisure. Alternatively, you might be able to stick it on Google Docs or similar.

PM me if you want me to host it for you...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I have a soft copy in English I can email.
> 
> Anyone with better knowledge of the site know how I can post this copy to save emailing it repeatedly please?


Hi Jim

You should be able to attach it to a post, by clicking on the little clip icon. Would be useful as there's a few people who have asked for it 

The document will need to be on .txt, .pdf or .zip format.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> You should be able to attach it to a post, by clicking on the little clip icon. Would be useful as there's a few people who have asked for it
> 
> The document will need to be on .txt, .pdf or .zip format.



Should now be attached


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Should now be attached


Cool!

Did you translate it Jim?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Cool!
> 
> Did you translate it Jim?



it was nothing


----------



## sweetp (Apr 30, 2011)

*thank you*



Jumeirah Jim said:


> Should now be attached


thanks so much for making this available, sure it will be of benefit to many.


----------



## fujima04 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot Jim.


----------



## fujima04 (Sep 15, 2011)

Been looking for a copy of this for ages. Good that I stumble upon this forum. Thanks again.


----------



## martinsmint (Feb 18, 2012)

*Request about civil code of UAE*

Please send me a copy of the civil code of United Arabian Emirates

thanks an advance, martinsmint


----------

